# If my Occupation is removed from SOL July2012, does it affect my 175 Application ?



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

I have applied for 175 Visa Under ICT BUSINESS ANALYST on October 2011

What's scary is ICT BUSINESS ANALYST is now "Flagged" to be "possibly" removed in July 2012. I've read around here that if your occupation is removed from SOL on July 2012, even though you paid $ and locked in much before, and you don't receive a 175 visa grant before July 2012, your application is thrown out to priority 5 (which can take up to 10 years) . 

Can someone please confirm if this is true ? And if it happened before.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

JBY said:


> I have applied for 175 Visa Under ICT BUSINESS ANALYST on October 2011
> 
> What's scary is ICT BUSINESS ANALYST is now "Flagged" to be "possibly" removed in July 2012. I've read around here that if your occupation is removed from SOL on July 2012, even though you paid $ and locked in much before, and you don't receive a 175 visa grant before July 2012, your application is thrown out to priority 5 (which can take up to 10 years) .
> 
> Can someone please confirm if this is true ? And if it happened before.


*Who will SkillSelect affect?

All prospective applicants for Independent Skilled, State/Territory/Family Sponsored or Business Skills visas will need to submit an EOI and receive an invitation before they can apply.

People who have lodged a visa application before SkillSelect takes effect and whose applications are pending processing, will have their application processed in accordance with any priority processing direction in effect at that time.*

Also check the below link

SkillSelect | Migration Blog

Even in DIAC website the below information is mentioned.

What happens if I lodge a visa before 1 July 2012?

If you lodged a visa application prior to 1 July 2012, it will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed.

You can also submit an EOI in SkillSelect. This would allow employers and state or territory governments to view your details which may increase the chances of obtaining a skilled visa.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

Therefore based on the above information I dont think what you are anticipating is correct.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

Actually the original post is correct - you can potentially end up in category 5. 

The part is that if your skill drops of the SOL, then you will be in cat 5 - and you will be processed *based on the processing directive in force at the time when your application is processed* - ie not when it is lodged. It is a risk with 175s - I am an accountant and had the same concern so I lodged a 176.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

DonoZA said:


> Actually the original post is correct - you can potentially end up in category 5.
> 
> The part is that if your skill drops of the SOL, then you will be in cat 5 - and you will be processed *based on the processing directive in force at the time when your application is processed* - ie not when it is lodged. It is a risk with 175s - I am an accountant and had the same concern so I lodged a 176.


But in the DIAC website it is clearly mentioned that visa *applications lodged prior to 1 July 2012, will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect at the time your visa application is processed.*

Can you please throw some light on the above information mentioned in the DIAC website.

You can also see it in the below link:

SkillSelect

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## DonoZA (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes - it clearly states that your application will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect AT THE TIME YOUR VISA APPLICATION IS PROCESSED - that is, not when you lodged it. 

So you can be cat 3 when you lodge and cat 5 when it's processed - if you fall into the category that you have an application for a 175, but you're not on schedule 1 of the SOL at the time your visa is PROCESSED, you will be cat 5 and wait longer. 

DIAC considers your visa to be being "processed" from day 1 of lodgement, it does not freeze your category/priority at lodgement date.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

DonoZA said:


> Yes - it clearly states that your application will be processed according to the priority processing direction in effect AT THE TIME YOUR VISA APPLICATION IS PROCESSED - that is, not when you lodged it.
> 
> So you can be cat 3 when you lodge and cat 5 when it's processed - if you fall into the category that you have an application for a 175, but you're not on schedule 1 of the SOL at the time your visa is PROCESSED, you will be cat 5 and wait longer.
> 
> DIAC considers your visa to be being "processed" from day 1 of lodgement, it does not freeze your category/priority at lodgement date.


Yeah that's fine. 

As soon as I've lodged my 175 visa, I can see the status as *APPLICATION RECEIVED--PROCESSING COMMENCED.*

When CO is about to contact us we can see the status APPLICATION BEING PROCESSED FURTHER..

Since there are multiple statuses related to processing of the visa, which processing they will consider?

Can you please throw some light on this as I am worried about it.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your application is considered as being processed from lodgement all the way out to finalisation.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

I've done some reading around and there are some people who confirm that once your occupation is removed from SOL, you are thrown to priority 5 regardless you applied before removal from SOL or not. Scary and dangerous huh ?

I do hope some senior members who have first hand experience or deep knowledge can shed some light on this.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

JBY said:


> I've done some reading around and there are some people who confirm that once your occupation is removed from SOL, you are thrown to priority 5 regardless you applied before removal from SOL or not. Scary and dangerous huh ?
> 
> I do hope some senior members who have first hand experience or deep knowledge can shed some light on this.



Do "Systems Analyst" is also on the same risk as "ICT Business Analyst" ?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

JBY said:


> I have applied for 175 Visa Under ICT BUSINESS ANALYST on October 2011
> 
> What's scary is ICT BUSINESS ANALYST is now "Flagged" to be "possibly" removed in July 2012. I've read around here that if your occupation is removed from SOL on July 2012, even though you paid $ and locked in much before, and you don't receive a 175 visa grant before July 2012, your application is thrown out to priority 5 (which can take up to 10 years) .
> 
> Can someone please confirm if this is true ? And if it happened before.



Where to find such list (flagged SOL's to be removed) in July 2012? Do "Systems Analyst" is also flagged to be removed in 2012?


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes JBY, please post link. Thanks!


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't think they will change how fast processing if you lodged an application before July 2012 (and the status is changes to "processing commenced" before July 2012).

However what could happen is they will really stretch the processing time (which now is about to 6 - 8 months for 175) to more like 12 - 18 months (according to their Service Level) to accomodate the system change.

I dont think it make sense to suddenly drop your priority after "agreeing" it should be processed with result within 18 months. My personal opinion anyway.

However I understand the worry this piece of news is not something I want to read with my morning coffee!!


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Where to find such list (flagged SOL's to be removed) in July 2012? Do "Systems Analyst" is also flagged to be removed in 2012?


Hey Guys, Yes System Analyst is also flagged for potential removal on July 2012. 

below list from Australia government:

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/FlaggedOccupations.pdf


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The flagged occupations are not necessarily flagged for removal straight in 2012. They say "future years" which means they'll be keeping an eye on the labour market conditions for keeping the occupations in. Unless the labour market really tanks over the year, removal would be unlikely for most occupations.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Yes true, that's why i mentioned "potential" removal and not definite. Recent news appear to show job cuts and losses in Australia and a possible housing market crash. 

Anyways, lets see, i'm trying to remain positive, i just want to understand how the system works incase the occupation is removed from SOL.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys, Just an update, i found this previous post: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/98085-175-176-a.html

Some of the Senior members here seem to confirm that if your occupation is removed from SOL on july 2012, your application will be thrown to Priority 5 Hellhole, even if you applied before.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I read some where that, even if they drop any occupation, they drop it only from 175 list (schedule I) and those occupations continue to exist in 176 list for few more years. can some senior confirm this please?

Also I have filed my 175 on 31/1/2012. What are the chances of it getting through before 1st July?

Thanks in advance for clarifying.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like the above is true. the following occupations have been removed from 2011 SOL but still present in 176 SOL list.
Orthoptist;Optometrist;Vehicle painter;Panelbeater

What this means is even in the unfortunate event of dropping the ICT occupations from 2012 SOL, hopefully we can apply for 176.

Somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

To get off from this confusion, when the official SOL for 2012 will be released? will we have time to apply for 176 in case if they have removed the occupuation from SOL?

I believe the window will be short as from July 2012 the process will be "skill select"


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

The following is the extract from the DIAC site for the same scenario last year. URL is Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas. 


*Occupations on the SOL–Schedule 1 in effect at 1 July 2011–priority group 4*

All applicants with a nominated occupation on the SOL–Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent applicants and applicants sponsored by an Australian family member. 

*All other applications–priority group 5*

Applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the SOL–Schedule 1 in effect at 1 July 2011 *and who are not employer sponsored or nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, will be processed under priority group 5*.

Applicants with a nominated occupation *that is not on the SOL–Schedule 1 in effect at 1 July 2011 can only move into a higher priority group by lodging a new application with an employer sponsorship or a state or territory government nomination in an occupation specified under a state migration plan*. Alternatively, applicants can only nominate a different occupation that is on the SOL–Schedule 1 by lodging a new application. It is not possible to change a nominated occupation or to change to an employer sponsored or state nominated visa category, unless a new application is lodged. A new application would require the payment of a new Visa Application Charge.

Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.

Options available to applicants in priority group 5

Applicants with nominated occupations in priority group 5 should note that these changes are designed to facilitate priority processing of group 1. Group 5 will however still have a long wait for visa processing. The options available are as follows.
For applicants who were outside Australia when they made their application:
•continue to await a decision on their visa application
•consider eligibility for an employer sponsored visa, which would require a new visa application
•consider eligibility for nomination by a state or territory government under a state migration plan, which may require a new visa application
•withdraw their application.

For applicants who were in Australia when they made their application: 
•continue to live and work in Australia (if their visa permits) while awaiting a decision on their visa application
•consider eligibility for an employer sponsored visa, which would require a new visa application
•consider eligibility for nomination by a state and territory government under a state migration plan, which may require a new visa application
•apply for another substantive visa
•withdraw their application and depart Australia.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

JBY said:


> Hi guys, Just an update, i found this previous post:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/98085-175-176-a.html
> 
> Some of the Senior members here seem to confirm that if your occupation is removed from SOL on july 2012, your application will be thrown to Priority 5 Hellhole, even if you applied before.


JB - What is your plan in such case? Can we apply 176 in parallel to 175, Will DIAC accepts two visa applications at a time?


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> JB - What is your plan in such case? Can we apply 176 in parallel to 175, Will DIAC accepts two visa applications at a time?


DIAC will neither allow switch nor parallel processing


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

rgogada said:


> DIAC will neither allow switch nor parallel processing


You can have more than one visa application under process, and whichever visa is issued cancels the one before it.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

twister292 said:


> You can have more than one visa application under process, and whichever visa is issued cancels the one before it.


oops. I read that somewhere. anyway thats a great news. Thanks for clarifying.

I read somewhere that when we can apply for both 175 and 176 in parallel,the most recent visa will be effective as they get processed.

Will that mean, if I get my 176 (VIC) visa first then I can travel to Victoria and work there untill my 175 gets processed. Once my 175 gets processed I can live anywhere in australia? sounds too good to be true. 

Could you please look into it?


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

rgogada said:


> oops. I read that somewhere. anyway thats a great news. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> I read somewhere that when we can apply for both 175 and 176 in parallel,the most recent visa will be effective as they get processed.
> 
> ...



i have not read anywhere about running 175 and 176 (specifically) in parallel..but i've actually tried filling the 176 online application and the system refused to let me complete it stating that i already have a 175 application lodged (which is true)....so thats it for you...you can only run some subclasses parallel but not 176 and 175...u will have to cancel one to start the other.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

jonay said:


> i have not read anywhere about running 175 and 176 (specifically) in parallel..but i've actually tried filling the 176 online application and the system refused to let me complete it stating that i already have a 175 application lodged (which is true)....so thats it for you...you can only run some subclasses parallel but not 176 and 175...u will have to cancel one to start the other.


You can apply paper-based for the second one then. Unless there's a condition in the visa precluding you from applying for two visas simultaneously, technically you can still apply.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> JB - What is your plan in such case? Can we apply 176 in parallel to 175, Will DIAC accepts two visa applications at a time?


My plan for now is to be positive and wait till April and see where DIAC is going in terms of processing speed, i'm sure they'll catch up soon i have some confidence in them and their work!  However I may consider going 176 if things look bad by then. 

I am not sure about parallel i heard its not possible anymore, but it maybe possible if one is online and the other is PAPER based. Ofcourse you have to be willing to pay the costs involved.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> The following is the extract from the DIAC site for the same scenario last year. URL is Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas.
> 
> 
> *Occupations on the SOL–Schedule 1 in effect at 1 July 2011–priority group 4*
> ...


Well yes, but even if the occupation remains on 176 (as in the past), keep in mind July 2012 will introduce new EOI based system which means you may not be able to apply for 176 before achieving the EOI requirements + waiting time for EOI to be accepted in the first place. Ofcourse this is all speculation at this stage as its not 100% clear if EOI will be reflected on 176 or 175 only.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I understand that If my occupation is removed from SOL 2012 , I will be pushed into priority 5 (category 5), is this true for both 175 and 176 (state sponsored application) ?

I've applied for 175 already and my occupation "Systems Analyst" is in flagged list. I'm thinking of placing one more application for 176 (state sponsored), I have few questions regarding this.


1. I understand that I cannot do two simultaneous online application for both 175 and 176. As my 175 is online, I should do 176 paper based. Please validate my understanding.

2. If my point# 1 is true, do I have enough time/ is it possible to secure SS (victoria) and do medical and PCC and lodge 176 application and get visa grant approved before July 2012? (I already have ACS and IELTS done).

3. What will happen that if I get SS sponsorship and apply for 176 and CO is assigned and then before CO grants visa, if my occoupation is removed from SOL, still I will fall in Category 5


I highly appreciate response for my queries...


Thanks in advance


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that If my occupation is removed from SOL 2012 , I will be pushed into priority 5 (category 5), is this true for both 175 and 176 (state sponsored application) ?
> 
> ...


I am also in the same boat as yourself. I have been reading on this on various forums. This is what my understanding fo far--

Unlike 175, the 176 subclass priority will not change even the occupation gets removed from SOL in the middle of the process.

I believe, rest of what you have mentioned was correct.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> I am also in the same boat as yourself. I have been reading on this on various forums. This is what my understanding fo far--
> 
> Unlike 175, the 176 subclass priority will not change even the occupation gets removed from SOL in the middle of the process.
> 
> I believe, rest of what you have mentioned was correct.


Thanks for the reply, please PM me if you hear any updates. So did you apply for SS? Up to my understanding currently VIC is the only state provides sponsorship for Systems Analyst, I'm applying for it now. Need to wait and see... mmm


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Thanks for the reply, please PM me if you hear any updates. So did you apply for SS? Up to my understanding currently VIC is the only state provides sponsorship for Systems Analyst, I'm applying for it now. Need to wait and see... mmm


I have applied for both VIC (free) and WA ($200), as VIC has very bad reputation for rejections. I have already applied for my PCC in South Africa and USA where I lived most, in last 10 years. I am waiting for my renewed passports. Once I get them I will apply for Indian PCC. hopefully by march end, I will get everything ready in place including medicals. Then I will have a re look at the scene and make a decision on my paper based 176

:juggle::ranger: .


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

For *ANZSCO: 2613 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS* the report summary is as follows:-

*There has been no marked change in employment over the past five years but above average growth is expected over the next five years. The unemployment rate is about average and the level of advertised vacancies rose by a slightly lower rate than ‘ all occupations’ over the past year but the level remains well below that recorded over 2007 and 2008 suggesting demand remains subdued.*

The complete report can be found under the below link:-

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/SOL/2613SoftwareandApplicationsProgrammers.pdf

For other occupations the survey report can be found on the below link:-

Skills Australia

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## jclem (Dec 14, 2011)

How does DIAC define "processing"? Does it start once you are assigned a CO or right after you lodged your application? I believe the moment you lodged your application, it is already being processed. The initial status that will appear in your online application is "Application received - _*processing*_ commenced" after your lodgment. It means processing has already started. 

Then it will change to "Application _*Being Processed Further*_" when you're assigned a CO already. The word "further" denotes additional action to what has already been done. 



DonoZA said:


> Actually the original post is correct - you can potentially end up in category 5.
> 
> The part is that if your skill drops of the SOL, then you will be in cat 5 - and you will be processed *based on the processing directive in force at the time when your application is processed* - ie not when it is lodged. It is a risk with 175s - I am an accountant and had the same concern so I lodged a 176.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

jclem said:


> How does DIAC define "processing"? Does it start once you are assigned a CO or right after you lodged your application? I believe the moment you lodged your application, it is already being processed. The initial status that will appear in your online application is "Application received - _*processing*_ commenced" after your lodgment. It means processing has already started.
> 
> Then it will change to "Application _*Being Processed Further*_" when you're assigned a CO already. The word "further" denotes additional action to what has already been done.



Even I have the same question and asked it in earlier threads. 

Let us hope that some senior members will clarify this.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jclem said:


> How does DIAC define "processing"? Does it start once you are assigned a CO or right after you lodged your application? I believe the moment you lodged your application, it is already being processed. The initial status that will appear in your online application is "Application received - _*processing*_ commenced" after your lodgment. It means processing has already started.
> 
> Then it will change to "Application _*Being Processed Further*_" when you're assigned a CO already. The word "further" denotes additional action to what has already been done.



All "processing" means is that your debit or credit card has been charged and your application is on file. "Further processing" means your application is being or has been looked at by a case officer.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

rgogada said:


> I have applied for both VIC (free) and WA ($200), as VIC has very bad reputation for rejections. I have already applied for my PCC in South Africa and USA where I lived most, in last 10 years. I am waiting for my renewed passports. Once I get them I will apply for Indian PCC. hopefully by march end, I will get everything ready in place including medicals. Then I will have a re look at the scene and make a decision on my paper based 176
> 
> :juggle::ranger: .


I've applied for VIC and I dont see any other state is open for Systems Analyst other than VIC. mm need to wait and see.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

if you were to cancel 175 then apply for 176 SS would that mean you again have to pay for the processing (AUD2k+)?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> if you were to cancel 175 then apply for 176 SS would that mean you again have to pay for the processing (AUD2k+)?


Yes


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Yes


we're still trying to sort out our initial fee payment. Looks like I'll stick to 175 and hope for the best.:behindsofa:


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that If my occupation is removed from SOL 2012 , I will be pushed into priority 5 (category 5), is this true for both 175 and 176 (state sponsored application) ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

I am also in the same boat but thinking positive and planning to file 175 visa on March under Software Engineer.

What i understand is software engineer was flagged on 2010 before preparing 2011 sol but its there in 2011 sol, so hope it will be there in 2012 also.

i would like to know some details

1) how long it will take to assign CO after filling the visa.

2) if i am going for 176 SS for victoria any idea how much i need to know liquid cash in account?

Regards
Shyam

Any idea


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the same boat but thinking positive and planning to file 175 visa on March under Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Looks like 6 to 8 months from what i read for visa 175 to be approved.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

shyamvpillai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the same boat but thinking positive and planning to file 175 visa on March under Software Engineer.
> 
> ...



Victoria SS requires AUD $30,000 1 person, and the requirement increases the more people you take with you... This is not necessarily CASH only, it can be CASH + assets (pure Gold bars, pure silver, real estate, etc)

Skilled - Sponsored (176) Visa - Live in Victoria

They may or may not ask you for proof. 

175 right now takes 6-8 Months for CO, but currently facing major slowdown so we will see.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Where to find such list (flagged SOL's to be removed) in July 2012? Do "Systems Analyst" is also flagged to be removed in 2012?


Hi 

i have seen your status and dates of events?

could you please answer me for this:
Can we apply for SS even after applying for 176?

i see you got you SS after your 176 application, how do you proceed with your SS in that case?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> Hi
> 
> i have seen your status and dates of events?
> 
> ...


Please recheck my signature, I've applied 176 after getting SS.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Please recheck my signature, I've applied 176 after getting SS.


GSM 175: 25-Jan-2012??

u applied 175 and then changed to 176? was confused over that part only


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I read somewhere that if they take your occupation off the SOL then you can withdraw your application and get a refund of the visa fee?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I read somewhere that if they take your occupation off the SOL then you can withdraw your application and get a refund of the visa fee?


If ur occupation is taken off SOL, and then the time comes and they downgrade your application to Priority5 , then yes they will give you the option to refund.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> GSM 175: 25-Jan-2012??
> 
> u applied 175 and then changed to 176? was confused over that part only


Applied for both worrying about "flagged occupation" mess, check the other thread on this.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Applied for both worrying about "flagged occupation" mess, check the other thread on this.


could you please give me the link for the other thread?

And when you applied for both, does that mean you paid for both.... 2 * 2960 AUD??


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> could you please give me the link for the other thread?
> 
> And when you applied for both, does that mean you paid for both.... 2 * 2960 AUD??


Yes, paid fees twice for two different visa, though the flagged occupation is not a risk any more (not 100% confirmed officially yet), I'm not ready to take 0.01 chance, so didnt mind for paying twice. Here are the threads related to this whole issue

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-granted-may-175-visa-will-follow-too.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-flagged-ict-occupations-no-more-concern.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ged-occupations-what-exactly-our-options.html


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

JBY said:


> If ur occupation is taken off SOL, and then the time comes and they downgrade your application to Priority5 , then yes they will give you the option to refund.


Thanks, I read some newer threads that ICT occupations should be ok and not removed from the SOL. If it does then good to know I can at least get my money back! I only applied due to the change of application process from July otherwise would have taken my chance on finding a sponsor for a 457 visa!

It's all in process so let's wait to see what happens, hopefully good news for us all!

thanks


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Yes, paid fees twice for two different visa, though the flagged occupation is not a risk any more (not 100% confirmed officially yet), I'm not ready to take 0.01 chance, so didnt mind for paying twice. Here are the threads related to this whole issue
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-granted-may-175-visa-will-follow-too.html
> 
> ...


I have a 70 mm scope clear picture with this reply ... thank you

please answer a generic FAQ at this point senior.... i initially thought of going with a consultant or agent, but after reading through all the info online especially the forums, i decided to go by self and my ACS / IELTS is under process now......... did i do the right thing?
Even if u have all the documents and process right, does having an agent still add some value?

though it says 12 weeks, with your experience, how many days it gen'ly takes for ACS final result from the Stage 4 (with the Accessor)?


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> though it says 12 weeks, with your experience, how many days it gen'ly takes for ACS final result from the Stage 4 (with the Accessor)?


It only took 16 calendar days for me in total and 11 days from Stage 4 (with the Accessor).


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Elekter said:


> It only took 16 calendar days for me in total and 11 days from Stage 4 (with the Accessor).


It took a month once they had received my documents for me. Once it had reached stage 4 it took 2 weeks.

Good luck.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

JimJams said:


> It took a month once they had received my documents for me. Once it had reached stage 4 it took 2 weeks.
> 
> Good luck.


i have also applied for 261313 on 26th mar... so looking at the trend and ur statistics, i should be waiting till 05th may.

have u applied for 175 already? Didn't explore any possible SS options with NSW or Vic?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

nagasainath said:


> i have also applied for 261313 on 26th mar... so looking at the trend and ur statistics, i should be waiting till 05th may.
> 
> have u applied for 175 already? Didn't explore any possible SS options with NSW or Vic?


I applied for 175 last Friday... I didn't explore any SS options, really didn't fancy being tied down to a particular state at this point but looking back at it I really should have, I'm most likely to end up in those states or Queensland...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Also, I was supposed to be going to Oz on a 417 Working Holiday visa and then try to find sponsorship. My plans changed very rapidly and also due to the fact the visa process is changing from July I was in a rush to get this application in. Add to that the fact I am moving to Canada for a year I was rapidly running out of time... I did look into state sponsorship after having gone to a Australia Needs Skills expo but none of the states happened to be looking for my skillset at the time, it may have been too late in the year... but here we are, and at least I have the app in now, big relief!


----------



## gares (Mar 1, 2012)

Some good news for people who have received the Victoria Sponsorship. A friend of mine who recently got sponsorship from Victoria has received an email saying if he wants to wait till after July 1 2012 to apply for the visa, he should lodge the EOI and advise them. They will then contact DIAC and tell them he has the sponsorship and would update the visa number in their system to the new one that would be relevant after July 1. The only thing is that even after they send their approval to DIAC, he would only be able to apply if his nominated occupation DOESNT get capped (there would be a per occupation cap in the new system). Hope this helps!!!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

gares said:


> Some good news for people who have received the Victoria Sponsorship. A friend of mine who recently got sponsorship from Victoria has received an email saying if he wants to wait till after July 1 2012 to apply for the visa, he should lodge the EOI and advise them. They will then contact DIAC and tell them he has the sponsorship and would update the visa number in their system to the new one that would be relevant after July 1. The only thing is that even after they send their approval to DIAC, he would only be able to apply if his nominated occupation DOESNT get capped (there would be a per occupation cap in the new system). Hope this helps!!!


Yeah... but what if the Occupation is not even there on the list (meaning- you cannot apply)? Capping becomes secondary... the Occupation should first exist to get the required points for Occupation.
The whole point is some of us (definitely me) who have received VIC only now AND have already applied under 175 want to 'sit on the fence'. I want to wait until July 1, see if the new list still has the Occupation... if the Occupation has been removed from the list and if my VIC SS can be entertained under 190 regardless of this fact, then I will go with 190. Of course, if the Occupation remains on the list (regardless of the 'cap'), then I stick to 175 and let the VIC SS go waste.
Sorry... this is the only way I can secure myself in this maze of rules/ changes.


----------



## gares (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Yeah... but what if the Occupation is not even there on the list (meaning- you cannot apply)? Capping becomes secondary... the Occupation should first exist to get the required points for Occupation.
> The whole point is some of us (definitely me) who have received VIC only now AND have already applied under 175 want to 'sit on the fence'. I want to wait until July 1, see if the new list still has the Occupation... if the Occupation has been removed from the list and if my VIC SS can be entertained under 190 regardless of this fact, then I will go with 190. Of course, if the Occupation remains on the list (regardless of the 'cap'), then I stick to 175 and let the VIC SS go waste.
> Sorry... this is the only way I can secure myself in this maze of rules/ changes.


I was just providing some general information. You are right, having the occupation removed from the list is still a material risk.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

Does any body know if I have a CO allocated and he has asked for PCC to be submitted and my PCC is submitted after 1st July 2012, does it mean that my further processing will be done as per the new rules ?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

amitambika said:


> Does any body know if I have a CO allocated and he has asked for PCC to be submitted and my PCC is submitted after 1st July 2012, does it mean that my further processing will be done as per the new rules ?


I am assuming you have applied under 175. You may want to create your signature for the benefit of all.
If your Occupation continues to remain in the 'nominated occupation list', then nothing changes for you. If your Occupation is taken off the list, then your processing priority will change to 5 and this will take a long time for processing. But then if your profession is under ICT, then chances appear less that your occupation is taken off the list.


----------

